# Dad Logic - Lawn Zen



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My daughter just sent me this via text. She knows me well 😂😂😂


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Topcat said:


> My daughter just sent me this via text. She knows me well 😂😂😂


I immediately had to stop grilling and take off my free farmers insurance hat to laugh at that one. I would have to show her the mulch beds so she knows it's not all mowing.


----------

